# Generac Genrators



## Dennis1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Anyone having problems with Generac Generators standing behind there warranty. I've got a 20Kw Generac generator with less than 2 hours run time. It was purchased after Hurricane Katrina and I could not get a service rep to follow up and get me a service tech as they were all too busy after the storm. After personally delivering to a certified servicing dealer about 40 miles away, I got the bad news. The brushes rotated out of the holders and took out the voltage regulator and stator. Cost to repair 1,600.00 plus 1,200.00 labor. Seems steep for a product with less than 2 hours on it. I can't ger any satisfaction from Generac or the company that I purchased it from in Dallas ( Master Power Systems ). If anyone has had these same problems I'm thinking of a class action or product liability law suit. 

E mail me at [email protected]


----------



## triple D (Mar 18, 2008)

I think you are being had by someone. I have installed several generac generators, and transfer switches and never seen a problem. They seem to have a very decent warranty. Who is refusing your repairs? generac or the place of purchase? You may want to contact your local division of the attorney generals office. Their presence seems to be persuasive when resolving these problems. 20kw is a huge generator, you probably weren't even teasing it. Good luck with your battle......


----------



## speedy petey (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't think he is being had. 
I have also installed "several" Generacs (supplied by the customer, NOT me) that have had no problem. Thing is there are literally thousands of these things out there. Home Depot made sure of that when they began carrying them by undercutting everyone else's prices.

What is happening to you Dennis is not at all uncommon. Do a little searching around the web and you'll see Generac is notoriously *BAD* when it comes to warranty service and customer service.
This is THE reason I will NEVER sell one of them to a customer of mine.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 18, 2008)

Generac around here is the "generic brand"
We usually install Kohler, Honda and Cummins Onan or other really expensive stuff. 
Keep up the fight though...get em to fix it.
Good luck.


----------

